# Disney Vero Beach



## cdziuba (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been doing tons of research about the resort on Disboards, and wondered if any Tuggers have stayed here November thru Feb.  Any comments welcomed!   Carol


----------



## tashamen (Feb 16, 2006)

I stayed there the last week in January two years ago with an AC from II, and wrote an extensive review for TUG which got lost in cyberspace, and at the time I was too aggravated to reconstruct it.

What are you specifically looking for?  I liked the resort in general, though it was rather wet and cool in terms of weather that time of year.  I had a 1 bedroom on the first floor, which was huge.  Being off-season it was quiet until the end of the week when someone checked in above, and then it was like a herd of elephants were there - so if you can I would ask for an upper unit.  The other negative was that we generelly like to go out for lunch and dinner every day on vacation, and this resort was pretty far from Vero Beach, and only a bit closer to Sebastian, so there was a lot of driving.  (There are restaurants at the resort, but I only tried out one breakfast in the less expensive one, and stuff grabbed from the pool bar.)

Beach was narrow and uncrowded, and had nothing in terms of amenities - too cold for beach chairs.  It was very relaxing for walking and shelling, but most people were at the pool which was nice, and even with lots of families and kids never seemed overcrowded.  There was only a tiny outdoor hot tub near the pool which was always crowded.  (The unit itself had a jacuzzi tub but it was rather dirty.)

Lots of activities for kids, but we don't have any so I can't comment on them, other than that they seemed well-attended - possibly because of the wet weather.  What I remember most about the week was the great service from the staff at the pool bar - remembered that I wanted iced tea in the refillable cup after just two visits - and the housekeeping and maintenance staff.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been to the Vero Resort many times, but never during your timeframe. Some of our DVC points are at this resort.

The resort is truly breathtaking. Coming over the bridge you can see the resort sparkle gold. An awesome sight!

The town is quiet, and certainly not a party type atmosphere. 
The beach can be narrow, although they are always trying to build it up. They do rent the usual beach chairs and things.
The pool is great, and has a great slide.
There are two great restaurants. One formal (Sonya's), and one casual (Shutters). There is also a snack bar, and a GREAT lounge called The Green Cabin Room.
There are activities for the kids, including some that are nature oriented. For the adults there is a nice exercise facility, a scheduled wine tasting (costs money), and did I mention The Green Cabin Room?!   
For all in your family there is a small mini-golf on site (not the best I've seen), and bicycle rentals. There is also some sporting activities on their property across the street.

All in all, if you are looking for a quiet few days, this place can't be beat. If you are looking for hopping nightlife in town, you will not find it.

Let me know if I can be of help.


----------



## cdziuba (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you for the replies.  What I'm looking for is a Disney resort experience somewhere other than Orlando, and I'm looking at the week my kids are off from school in November, Election Day week.  Let me know if this is a tough week to get via an exchange.  My husband and I like to visit state parks and places to observe birds, and also like exploring Florida. We have been to the West Coast of Fl many times, and never experienced the East Coast.   I have seen Vero sitting online for October, and am wondering if I should place a request for November.  As usual, thanks for your insights Carl, and you too, Tashamen.   Carol


----------



## Dean (Feb 16, 2006)

Much of the time you quote is high season for VB.  I don't think either VB or HH give the Disney feel as well as the onsite resorts.  However it seems to be a case of your mileage may vary.  Many have reported not feeling like it was Disney while others, at times during the same week, felt it was very disney.  I love the resort but it is far more laid back and you will definitely need a car there.


----------



## cdziuba (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Dean.  I'm still in Research Mode, so all your info helps.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2006)

We are going in May, let me know what you find out in your research. Thanks.


----------



## CMF (Feb 17, 2006)

*Beach is reportedly wider now.*

I'll be there in September.  I called the resort to confirm my reservation and asked them about the beach while on the phone.  I was told that the last serieds of storms deposited more sand on the beach and it is wider now.

Charles


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 17, 2006)

my problem with the resort was the area it was in - now once you got to a couple of miles it was fine - but before then I didn't feel safe.

I probably was - but I didn't feel it...

I tried it twice before I decided it wasn't for me. I liked HH better...

of course I like PCB much better it is closer and I like my sand to be white....


----------



## CMF (Feb 17, 2006)

*Can you elaborate?*



			
				spiceycat said:
			
		

> my problem with the resort was the area it was in - now once you got to a couple of miles it was fine - but before then I didn't feel safe.
> 
> I probably was - but I didn't feel it...
> 
> ...



What made you feel uneasy about your safety?  And what is PCB?

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 17, 2006)

I got off the I-95 in the dark - I followed the directions that Disney gave me - it was not a nice area then - lots of the building (when there was building) were in need of repair - I feel nervous -enough so that I didn't could back that route - but went through VB instead. and yes that asked to my trip time.

now this was several years ago - hopefully that section has changed.

Panama City Beach in Florida - along the Panhandle on the gulf side...

the gulf side on the whole has nice soft white sand, the Atlantic side has the brown stuff and it is not as soft (to me anyway).

here is vb beach - I though I could get a better picture - but the other pictures cut off the beach
http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/resortOverview

here is the gulf at landmark
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/spiceypj/detail?.dir=de99&.dnm=a96a.jpg&.src=ph

see the difference?


----------



## Dean (Feb 17, 2006)

CMF said:
			
		

> And what is PCB?
> 
> Thanks,
> Charles


Redneck Riviera.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2006)

Now was that nice?


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Now was that nice?


Actually it was being quite kind, LOL.  But is is the local term for the area.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 18, 2006)

Guess, I will have to wear a ball cap when I go down for the first time next month.  We have owned Landmark for a couple of years, but this is the first year that we will use it.  Hope the weather is warm in mid March.


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Guess, I will have to wear a ball cap when I go down for the first time next month.  We have owned Landmark for a couple of years, but this is the first year that we will use it.  Hope the weather is warm in mid March.


It won't be enough to fit in, LOL.  Before anyone gets the wrong idea and all out of shape, I live less than 2 hours from PCB now and grew up a few hour north of there.  I've been there for spring break and likely contributed a little to it's reputation.  And in the words of that great philosopher Jeff Foxworthy, "I are one".


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never been to Disney Vero Beach, but have been to Vero Beach quite a few times.  We have family there.

It's a great beach with restroom facilities, lifeguards and conditions are posted.

We usually go in summer but my husband and has been in February and has gone swimming.

Anne


----------



## TravelingT (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Dean, I are one too!!!


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2006)

TravelingT said:
			
		

> Hey Dean, I are one too!!!


Or Trapper and Hawkeye from the 5 O'clock charley episode of MASH when they are counting off:  "Are you one"..."yes, are you one too?"


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2006)

*Which timeshares on the gulf coast?*



			
				spiceycat said:
			
		

> I tried it twice before I decided it wasn't for me. I liked HH better...
> 
> of course I like PCB much better it is closer and I like my sand to be white....



Which timeshares do you stay at on the gulf coast? Are they just as good as Disney Vero Beach?

Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2006)

*Which beach in Vero Beach?*

We're spending three days in August. Any suggestions on which beach in Vero beach?

From the Official Florida Tourism website - http://www.visitflorida.com/cms/index.php/id=543



> *Vero Beach*
> This is a part of the state where you can escape the hustle and bustle of everyday life. This is what you were thinking of when you decided on a quiet beach vacation. This area offers plenty of public beach access and a number of full-service parks, depending on your needs. *Wabasso Beach Park* is located in Vero Beach amidst some popular family resorts. It has wide, quiet beaches that are perfect for swimming. *Golden Sands Beach Park* is a traditional beach park with lifeguards, grills and picnic area, dressing facilities, restrooms and showers. It’s a good place if you feel like snorkeling or Scuba diving. *Jaycee Park* is more than eight acres of oceanfront park perfect for family gatherings. There is a playground, a restaurant, a boat ramp, a scenic boardwalk, a large picnic area and a buoyed swimming area. Finally, *Humiston Beach* is located in the heart of Vero Beach's island shopping district. Throughout the year, this four-acre park is the center for arts and crafts shows and other festivals. It’s a perfect place for you to take in the local flavor.


----------

